# Rod blanks



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have built a few rods in the past, with my own home equipment. I have been to several rod company tours. On my last tour I asked one question. Where does the blank material come from? Trade secret!! Has anyone thought much about this?
The reason I am asking is basically obvious, but years ago (many), the blanks that I used were seconds. Back then you could get first run high quality Fly Rod blanks easier than any other blanks. I got my blanks from Dave's sporting goods in North Canton. He always had a barrel of them,at a reasonable price.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a friend back years ago that built rods and like you he used seconds. At that time he always used Fenwick rods. He turned out some mighty fine rods. This was back in the 70s/80s and Fenwick seconds was dirt cheap best I remember,


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have built several rods and always bought blanks from Fenwick . You can buy a booklet on rod building at most sporting goods stores or see how it's done online. It's fun to build and catch fish on your home built rods.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I like buying old beater rods that need redone(especially garcia conolon blanks) strip to the natural fiberglass new guides,, wrap, & flex coat if the desired action is there..... have a old Harnell 9ft one piece that would be good for a cobia rod or tarpon rod I need to finish before this spring trip


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Im a fan of Cashion rods. This video was really surprisingly open about how they make them. They manufacture blanks in house using their own process. I was surprised that they said they even will sell their blanks. Their blanks are super nice. Im sure they are not the lightest available but they sacrifice a little bit of weight to gain lots of strength. Highly Recommend


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a bunch of fenwick casting rod blanks GCA554 from when I used to build rods, if anyone is interested


----------

